# Virtual machine download VMware



## Student of Gann (23 August 2022)

Hello just wondering if anyone could assist me . I have just set up my trading program onto a new computer but its not working properly . The platform is 
Gann Trader and it is an old DOS based program . I did have it working a long time ago on my old XP computer and they were both compatible but recently my friend has re installed it on my new pc but I think the new operating system is not compatible as many of the functions just dont work and the screen resolution and clarity is quite poor compared to the previous setup . We installed something called Dosbox which acts like a door into the program and activates it so GT opens up but may of the displays and buttons just dont work as they are designed to do ? My friend suggested setting up vmware which is supposed to replicate or emulate windows 2K but I am not familiar with this process , any advice is appreciated thanks


----------



## qldfrog (23 August 2022)

I assume you have a windows 10 machine?
If so, just run the old program in compatibility mode
One link among many so not sure this is exactly what will fix you, but i would bet compatibility mode run will








						Get your old programs running with Windows 10 Compatibility Mode
					

Windows 10 Compatibility Mode can help you fix misbehaving applications that used to work on older versions of Windows.




					www.lifewire.com


----------



## qldfrog (23 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I assume you have a windows 10 machine?
> If so, just run the old program in compatibility mode
> One link among many so not sure this is exactly what will fix you, but i would bet compatibility mode run will
> 
> ...



And no need for dosbox or vmware.
Or https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledg...ity-mode-in-windows-10-windows-8-1-windows-8/


----------



## Joe90 (23 August 2022)

Oracle VM VirtualBox is reasonably easy to install and setup. Have a look for a tutorial or a youtube video online on how to do it. Here is a good one...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB_5fqiysi4
He is installing Ubuntu for the operating system, just replace that with the poison of your choice, aka WIN3.1, WIN XP, etc.
I don't have time during the week, but can assist you this weekend if you have teamviewer installed, or are able to download and install.

Cheers
Joe.


----------



## Joe90 (23 August 2022)

Good point Grenouille, I forgot about Wundoze Tun compatibility mode. Worth a try.


----------



## Craton (24 August 2022)

Student of Gann said:


> Hello just wondering if anyone could assist me . I have just set up my trading program onto a new computer but its not working properly . The platform is
> Gann Trader and it is an old DOS based program . I did have it working a long time ago on my old XP computer and they were both compatible but recently my friend has re installed it on my new pc but I think the new operating system is not compatible as many of the functions just dont work and the screen resolution and clarity is quite poor compared to the previous setup . We installed something called Dosbox which acts like a door into the program and activates it so GT opens up but may of the displays and buttons just dont work as they are designed to do ? My friend suggested setting up vmware which is supposed to replicate or emulate windows 2K but I am not familiar with this process , any advice is appreciated thanks



Virtual Machines aren't too steep of a learning curve to use/setup and the tech has come a long way in the last 20 old years.

VMware installs just like another other app/program.

If you're running Windows Pro, this comes with its own virtual machine version called Hypervisor. This probably needs to be enabled in the BIOS before you can use it. Once enabled, Windows will/should install the required Hypervisor components on the restart.

I use both VMware and Hypervisor as a sandbox/test bed for DevOp stuff and checking out the different flavours of Linux/Windows.

From memory, I've installed many flavours of DOS onto both types of vm.

Basically there are two parts, installing the vm s/ware and opening the vm program interface/GUI.
Within the interface/GUI one then creates a new vm in either 32 or 64bit mode, allocate disk along with memory size and other settings like DVD, NIC, WiFi etc.

After firing up the virtual machine, once "inside" the vm, one installs the operating system of choice just as one does on any other piece of computer h/ware. The critical thing is to ensure that the device/s you'll be installing the o/s from is enabled within the new vm.
You will probably also need an ISO of the o/s you're installing.

Things can get finicky with regards to using/sharing the network/wifi cards and also USB from the host machine to the vm, although this has improved immensely of late.

Anyways, either or both VM flavours certainly worth the effort IMHO.


----------



## qldfrog (24 August 2022)

Craton said:


> Virtual Machines aren't too steep of a learning curve to use/setup and the tech has come a long way in the last 20 old years.
> 
> VMware installs just like another other app/program.
> 
> ...



I agree but i tend to go back to the actual need: as i understand it:
just being able to run a software as before after a window upgrade
Ideally right click snd run in compatibility mode and Bob is your uncle
Worst case scenario, create a shortcut to do it


----------



## Craton (24 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I agree but i tend to go back to the actual need: as i understand it:
> just being able to run a software as before after a window upgrade
> Ideally right click snd run in compatibility mode and Bob is your uncle
> Worst case scenario, create a shortcut to do it



YMMV but from my experience, Compatibility mode doesn't allows work as advertised especially with older s/ware.


----------



## KevinBB (24 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I assume you have a windows 10 machine?
> If so, just run the old program in compatibility mode
> One link among many so not sure this is exactly what will fix you, but i would bet compatibility mode run will
> 
> ...



I agree with @qldfrog on this one. I have a very old version of Quickbooks, so old it is would be older than most of the youngies reading this post. I run this old Quickbooks on a Windows 10 computer in compatibility mode as Windows XP, Service Pack 3. No problems at all.

The hardest part was the installation. I still have the original Quickbooks CD, and the problem is that the new Windows 10 PC doesn't have a CD drive. Had to network the old PC to get it installed ... eventually.

KH


----------



## qldfrog (24 August 2022)

Craton said:


> YMMV but from my experience, Compatibility mode doesn't allows work as advertised especially with older s/ware.



I managed to run some 20y old myob and other weird stuff in the past. 🙄Worth a try first, then if not working....


----------



## againsthegrain (24 August 2022)

If it is pure dos you are after and dosbox is not good enough the next best thing would be using vmware player and boot a dos image discette

Here are free dos image boot discs






						MS-DOS Boot Disk Download | AllBootDisks - Providing Free   Boot Disk Downloads. MS-DOS to Windows XP.
					






					www.allbootdisks.com


----------

